# 1979 Jet JVM-942K



## Nickm512 (Aug 23, 2019)

I have an opportunity to purchase a 1979 Jet mill. Its model number JVM-942K. It’s in very good shape as far as I can tell however I would like to go through it and replace any worn parts. The paint does look a little rough but I figured that’s to be expected for a machine that’s 40 years old. I couldn't find any play on any of the axis. It turns on and runs smoothly. I’m sure once I take it apart and start going through it that I’m going to find some worn parts that need replaced so I’m a little concerned about parts availability. I really won’t know what parts I need until I get into it. I’m just looking for a little guidance. Does anyone know a source for parts for this particular machine? Is it worthwhile trying to restore this machine? It’s definitely a Bridgeport clone but from what I’ve read parts interchangeability is hit or miss. I called Jet and they said good luck finding parts, they were able to send me some old manuals with diagrams so that was kinda helpful. I’m pretty sure it was made in Taiwan and from what I’ve heard lots of these were made in the same factory and sold under different names. Any information would be helpful. Maybe someone on here has worked on a similar machine? Thanks


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 23, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, this is a great place to learn and share.

It’s a Bridgeport clone so probably not an issue getting parts but hopefully someone who owns one will chime in here.

If it seems in good condition and the price is right you’ll probably be fine. I wouldn’t start taking it apart to find problems that haven’t shown up though.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Nickm512 (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks John. Well that’s good news that parts may possibly be available.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 23, 2019)

Bridgeport clones made in Asia look like Bridgeports, but some of them are made to the the original dimensions, some to similar metric dimensions, and some from both, in a sort of hodgepodge.  Sometimes parts that look alike will be interchangeable among the brands, sometimes not.  If parts are broken or worn, be prepared to repair them yourself, though you might get lucky.  Jet is one of the best Asian machine tool companies WRT parts availability, but 1979 is pushing it.  You might get lucky, might find used parts in good shape, or might have to do it yourself.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 24, 2019)

When I run into a Bridgeport clone I buy the parts from these guys  make new Bridgeport parts plus Taiwanese Millport parts that's a Bridgeport clone. . https://hqtinc.com/replacement-parts/milling-machines-millport/basic-machine.html


----------



## Nickm512 (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks Richard. I’ll definitely check it out.


----------



## Nickm512 (Aug 24, 2019)

Richard, so do you think this particular machine would be worth rebuilding? Or am I better off holding out for something different?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 24, 2019)

Maybe the head and brush paint it..., but why do you want to rebuild the rest of he machine?    It might run for 20 more years with out issues?  You need it for hobby use or ???


----------



## Nickm512 (Aug 24, 2019)

I don’t want to rebuild the rest. The head is mainly what I’m concerned with. Everything else seems pretty good.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 24, 2019)

Think about new Chinese crap out there,  if the price is 2000 or less, probably worth buying.  So much better then a Rung-FO or any bench top brand.


----------



## Nickm512 (Aug 24, 2019)

Ok thanks. I think I’m going to go ahead with it then. I appreciate everyone’s input.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 24, 2019)

can you run it?   be sure to run it...it's like buying a used car...take it for a test drive....or you might get screwed....as is..where is..


----------



## Nickm512 (Aug 24, 2019)

Yes sir it’s currently under power and we ran it. Everything seems to be working. I’m not very experienced with this type of machine though. I plan on going back sometime next week to check the spindle for runout. He did point out that something was broken on the power downfeed mechanism and that’s what got me wondering about parts availability. Anything else in particular I should be on the lookout for?


----------

